# Is the Gucci Soho Disco bag going out of style?



## rashmid

Is the Gucci Soho Disco bag going out of style? I'm thinking about getting it but I don't see it around as much anymore. What do you think?


----------



## chocolateolive

Nope. It's such a plainly designed bag which is why it's so chic in its simplicity. 

However, if you are the type of person who wants to be carrying the last thing that came out 5 minutes ago, the marmont or ophidia is a better choice, since they are obviously newer styles.


----------



## rashmid

chocolateolive said:


> Nope. It's such a plainly designed bag which is why it's so chic in its simplicity.
> 
> However, if you are the type of person who wants to be carrying the last thing that came out 5 minutes ago, the marmont or ophidia is a better choice, since they are obviously newer styles.



I totally agree - I wanted to make sure it's a classic and not just a trend before I took the plunge! Thank you!


----------



## snibor

No. Classic piece. It’s just the marmont is all over social media right now.


----------



## papertiger

Not in my house.


----------



## rosiier

It’s a classic piece. It’s been around for too long to be considered a “trend”. IMO it’s a staple piece in the majority of people’s collections. 

I see it quite a lot. I don’t see the circular Gucci soho chain bag anymore though


----------



## rashmid

Here to stay or no?


----------



## snibor

You already have a thread on this. I answered there.


----------



## rashmid

snibor said:


> You already have a thread on this. I answered there.



I know, sorry! I'm trying to figure out how to delete this


----------



## snibor

rashmid said:


> I know, sorry! I'm trying to figure out how to delete this


No worries. A mod will likely delete it.  Hope you get the bag!


----------



## img

Just bought one so not going out of style IMO.


----------



## papertiger

rashmid said:


> I know, sorry! I'm trying to figure out how to delete this



You don't need to delete anything.

You still have 3 threads open basically all about whether or not the Soho Disco and/or Marmont is here to stay.

No one can tell you because we don't know.

Gucci is not like LV or Hermes in that no bags hang around forever and ever like the Speedy or Kelly.

Gucci launches a bag > bag gets popular  > bag gets very popular > bag sells less > bag goes to outlets, in which case a model may be available years
OR
launch > sells less than hoped > goes to outlet, in which case a model will be discontinued within a season.

After a while Gucci often relaunch popular bags but it's no guaranteed and it may not be exactly the same.

The Soho Disco has been around for many years. I think it was such a hit because it's both stealth and brazen, small but holds lots, has lots of great variations and is classic simple styling in great leather.

The Marmont has been around for a couple of years, also looks classic, a little more hardware and therefore more conspicuous.

Both have been and are still very popular. Both will be discontinued at _some_ point. 

You will have decide on which one you actually like better and will work for you.


----------



## littleboss

Hi everyone!
I need some suggestions about the Gucci Soho Disco Bag. What do you think about it?
Do you think that is a worth purchase in 2019? even if it's a quite old bag?
I'm a little bit undecided because I don't want to buy a bag that it's dated yet!
I don't know what to do, also because I've always been a Louis Vuitton addicted!
Thank you for your help!!


----------



## snibor

I have 2.  One is slightly newer and one several years old.  Great bag.


----------



## Grkgrl19

I vote yes because I purchased on in June 2019 and it’s been in heavy rotation.


----------



## Weekend shopper

I vote yes. I have using my Black patent one all week. I love the Soho.


----------



## labellusting

Another vote for yes, I have 3 different Gucci crossbody bags and it’s my favorite one!!


----------



## jellenp32

I say it’s a classic. I have two and still love the versatility of it. I agree that it’s a simple design but that’s the reason it’s such a classic


----------



## ILP

I love my red disco.


----------



## Cicci783

I have two:  the red and the camelia. I love both!


----------



## Grande Latte

Don't think so. But I thought too hard and too long on this bag, that my heart went somewhere else when Saks had a promotion and got the YSL Mini Lou bag! Hahaha. 

But I am noticing more YSL bags and Gucci Marmont bags around me.


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Just purchased my first soho in black today from Nordys and I love it so far. Very minimalistic and holds all my essentials!


----------



## jill39

Classic!  I love mine and often see other people wearing them when I’m out!


----------



## Gimmethebag

I still see them out and about. I have the Soho clutch and I still use it, because it holds a lot for a going out bag!


----------



## jillyfish108

littleboss said:


> Hi everyone!
> I need some suggestions about the Gucci Soho Disco Bag. What do you think about it?
> Do you think that is a worth purchase in 2019? even if it's a quite old bag?
> I'm a little bit undecided because I don't want to buy a bag that it's dated yet!
> I don't know what to do, also because I've always been a Louis Vuitton addicted!
> Thank you for your help!!


I vote yes absolutely ❤️ I just bought one and absolutely love it!!! I purchased the Louis Vuitton Saintogne last August - I was looking at the soho but didn’t pull the trigger than and boy was that a bad move - I ended up selling the LV bag as I just didn’t love it and felt it just looked cheap for what it was sadly:  when I purchased the soho it was love at first sight and wow what an awesome brand too! Much better made better packaging too the LV bag was more money so that was a big bummer for me that I didn’t research better before that decision-


----------



## imbaghappy

I think it’s a classic. It’s not too in your face and the silhouette is simple and functional. I love how it can fit a lot more than it looks. I still bring out my red soho disco from time to time.


----------



## Grande Latte

How can it ever go out of style? It's so simple, quality pebbled leather, and extremely functional. You might fall in and out of love with it, but it's a classic. I'm still thinking about getting it in red.


----------



## crescent

Even if this bag goes out of style, I would still continue to love and use it. Of all the bags I own, this one makes the most sense to me. Extremely easy to use, surprisingly fits a lot, polishes an otherwise plain outfit. I love it so much I have 3.


----------



## labellusting

crescent said:


> Even if this bag goes out of style, I would still continue to love and use it. Of all the bags I own, this one makes the most sense to me. Extremely easy to use, surprisingly fits a lot, polishes an otherwise plain outfit. I love it so much I have 3.



Agree with you completely! I love my black one and contemplated adding either the red or the nude. Which other colors do you have?


----------



## fashionvulture1

I have the red soho and I love it.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

I’ll still love her if she did.


----------



## labellusting

Winter’sJoy said:


> I’ll still love her if she did.



I think this will be my next color! I’m using my black soho today as well for a quick run to the grocery store


----------



## Winter’sJoy

labellusting said:


> I think this will be my next color! I’m using my black soho today as well for a quick run to the grocery store


Hi five for the discos! You know I got it last year as a gift from my boyfriend and although I asked for the beige, he said when he saw the red he knew it was the one. Normally this would irk me but dang it he was right! It’s the perfect shade of red so I say go for it! I hope you made it back safely.


----------



## perlefine

I wished they made the Soho Disco in more colors again. Maybe a limited edition color once in a while.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

perlefine said:


> I wished they made the Soho Disco in more colors again. Maybe a limited edition color once in a while.


Any particular color in mind?


----------



## perlefine

Winter’sJoy said:


> Any particular color in mind?



I like allot off colors 

But for spring/summer a cream/offwhite or skyblue would be nice.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

perlefine said:


> I like allot off colors
> 
> But for spring/summer a cream/offwhite or skyblue would be nice.


Blue would be nice.


----------



## Shelbyrana

Hope not. Just ordered one! My first Gucci purchase


----------



## Antigone

I used my Gucci Disco last night after a long time, and wow, this bag is really very comfy to use!


----------



## thisisnotsammie

Winter’sJoy said:


> I’ll still love her if she did.


The red is so beautiful


----------

